# Garmin GPS ??



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been using one of *these* Garmin Units for a year now . It gives GREAT directions, has fantastic maps , and has updated traffic and weather info - ties in with my iphone via bluetooth to get the most accurate and up to date traffic and weather data..

I'll be hopefully starting to drive next week and thought I'd ask if there is any reason not to use this instead og the built in map function on the driver app?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I have an integrated Garmin in my Chrysler Uconnect...I use it all the time and find it very helpful; I'm sure you will too. Good luck...


----------

